# in diverse combinazioni



## Yulan

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de traduire une fiche technique se rapportant à un générateur RX. La phrase est la suivante:
 
I tre campi di ogni camera di misura sono selezionabili in diverse combinazioni
 
Ma traduction: 
 
Les trois champs de chaque chambre de mesure sont sélectionnables dans plusieurs combinaisons 
 
Est-ce-que _"dans"_ dans ce contexte-là est correcte ou il faut utiliser _"en"_ ?  
 
Meri beaucoup d'avance de votre aide!


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Yulan,

Je dirais "suivant/en différentes combinaisons" 

Un caro saluto


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> Je dirais "suivant/en différentes combinaisons"


Je n'ai pas d'autres propositions."suivant" semble convenir le mieux.


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Je n'ai pas d'autres propositions."suivant" semble convenir le mieux.


 
A ripensarci, anche io preferisco "suivant" . Un'alternativa altrettanto valida è "selon" .


----------



## Yulan

Bonjour Matoupaschat et Bonjour Corsicum!

Je vous remercie beaucoup!  
Je n'avais absolument pas pensé à "suivant" et "selon".

Merci encore et à la prochaine!


----------

